# Advice regarding cannabis harvest in Humboldt/Mendocino?



## loess (Sep 18, 2009)

Does anybody here have experience securing trimming work in northern California? I'm curious how viable it is to simply make one's way out to Arcata, for instance, and expect to find resources leading to harvest work? Ideally I'd like to find that type of employment with a grower who is not completely sketchy, supports medical marijuana, is interested in biodiversity, permaculture, wildlife, caring for the land they live on, art, music, etc...rather than just making a buck off of his/her grow operation. 

I imagine there's a lot of attention being paid to the region by the federal powers-that-be this time of year, so I understand the need for security on and around a pot farm, but I also wouldn't want to get stuck with some crazy gun-toting redneck grower who treats his workers like shit, is super fucking paranoid, anti-feminist, and so on and so forth.

Appreciate any knowledge y'all have to share on this subject.


----------



## stove (Sep 18, 2009)

I hitched through there some months back, spoke to some locals. *everyone* goes there expecting to find easy work, and it's not so easy. I got lucky, got a lift with a grower whom offered me some work. I haven't actually taken it, haven't worked there, so I can't speak to that. Just keep in mind, you'll be facing a LOT of competition, and a lot of paranoid folks.


----------



## Doobie_D (Sep 18, 2009)

All I can say is good luck. I've worked the harvest in mendo for 6 years running and every year it seems like there's more and more douche bag hippies that come to these towns expecting easy work and free shit from peope and they basically alienate most of the locals from traveling type folks. The cops get worse every year and really, like compass said you would be lucky if you were hitching thru and got offered a job. Hanging around most of the towns during harvest in the emerald triangle will most likley get you hassled relentlessly by the cops. But if your going out that way anyways id recommend stashing your pack in towns to walk around for the day and stay low pro and basically don't be a drunk ass begging fuck wad like 90% of the kids trying to get jobs and you'll fare better than most.


----------



## loess (Sep 19, 2009)

Hm. Sounds like it's slim pickings, so I doubt I'll go out there, as I'm heading towards broke as it is. 

As for being a scumbag hippie begger...I don't drink anyway, and hell, I smoke pot maybe six or seven times a year; I'm a pretty mellow person and not interested in taking advantage of anyone. I'm really just interested in working with plants, supporting the medical marijuana community at the production end, and finding some creative and educational work to earn some income, without having to go back to Nebraska for the winter where there's not much work that interests me or helps me grow as a person.

Appreciate the info y'all.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Sep 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAAHHAAAA.....
Have you tried going to BC?


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot (Oct 28, 2009)

Meh. Last time I spent anytime in that area the DEA were raiding peoples crops and fucking with people. I just see it as not worth it.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 28, 2009)

If you're looking for work with a medical grower you'd be better off hanging around sonoma. Not nearly as cool / fun as mendo, but its also way less blown up and the majority of the people growing there are caretakers. 

Mendo has been rough for a while now, its still possible, but knowing someone would help you out greatly... Sometimes flying a sign @ the Ft. Bragg safeway that says "looking for a day of work" will work, but more likely than not people will just think you're spanging and eventually the security will run you off.


----------



## mkirby (Nov 3, 2009)

From what I hear you head up to Willits or Laytonville and wear a pair of scissors around your neck until you meet the right people.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 3, 2009)

mkirby said:


> From what I hear you head up to Willits or Laytonville and wear a pair of scissors around your neck until you meet the right people.



yeah, no. laytonville is home to earthdance, wich means growers get to pick their trimmers out of hundreds of people who would do anything for the job. Most of the west-coast has all the help they can get and to get a job you have to know people.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Nov 3, 2009)

I was hitching through mendo/humboldt in early october without the intention of finding a trimming job really but I had it in the back of my mind I guess. Anyways I was offered a job but the guy was a total douche and I ended up watching him get arrested in the parking lot of a hotel in willits for fighting with his girlfriend. Such a waste of time. I ended up talking to a lot of locals about the whole trimming scene though. They were saying that a lot of hippie types roll through there expecting a trimming job to be all laid back basking in the sunlight, talking to butterflies and whatnot. But trimming itself is really tedious and most of the farm owners are total business men with dollar signs in their eyes. From what I know the cops don't really crack down all that hard on trimmers if the farm gets busted. Willits and garberville are decent places to get a job. Be sociable. Oh ya and they mostly want girls because they trim faster I guess


----------



## Ravie (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got my trimming job out of nowhere. it's swweeeeet. Don't think anyone can beat the pay or the company.


----------

